# Can homeopathy be used instead of a D&C?



## jrose_lee (Oct 2, 2005)

I posted a little earlier about my friend who lost her baby @12 weeks. Since then, nothing has happened & the baby is still in there. She is wondering if there is any way to use homeopathy to encourage her body to release the baby. She is getting lots of pressure to get the D & C, but had hoped to avoid it. She asked me to post here in case anyone knows......anyone? I hope this is the approptiate place to ask this.


----------



## cfiddlinmama (May 9, 2006)

I don't know about homeopathy, but I used the herb angelica with my recent m/c at 9 weeks. I think it really helped to clean everything out. It's what my mw always recomends, it can be used for retained placenta after childbirth too. I'm so sorry for your friend's loss. Just so you know, the whole process took 3 weeks for me to complete (starting at nine weeks), and I think the baby died at 6 weeks. It can take a couple of weeks for everything to shut down in the body in order for things to move on. I hope that helps.


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

My mw recommends homeopathic Sabina 200c. It didn't work for me, but has other people.


----------



## julie128 (Jan 9, 2003)

I went through this a couple months ago. Same thing: the embryo was still in there. It was kind of creepy. Anyway, I drank motherwort tea--lots of it, and then I started bleeding and it eventually came out. It was pretty gross, by the way. You might want to warn your friend. I had no idea.


----------



## CartersMomma (Jan 4, 2002)

I know this isn't homeopathy, but I had a miscarriage earlier this year, and I had a massage one day and acupuncture the next, and I think the combination worked really well for me. The massage helped me to relax and emotionally "let go", and the acupuncture really stimlated my uterus, it was uncomfortable but everything came out that night. I guess I didn't use any homeopathy though, if I knew more about it, I probably would have used it in conjunction.

In contrast, I had a miscarriage 7 years ago and had a D&C, and I have never felt right about it.

I hope things go well for your friend.


----------

